# Michigan Meet and Greet



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Just seeing if there are any Michigan members that would like to do a meet and greet. I am located in Troy and am really excited to meet other APBT owners with the same passion for these dogs as I do!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Id like to, problem is I'm without drivers licence right now..


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

were are you located at?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Good ole Ionia Mi. lol


----------

